# What the heck happened to the USE seatpost shim?



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

they were the only ones that made a 27.2 to 28.0 shim. I have one on me Ext C so that i could use a standard 3T Doric post. Now I can't find it anywhere. What are you guys using to fit standard 27.2s in your Colngos?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

http://www.totalcycling.com/index.php/product/colnago_shim.html


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

*CompetitiveCyclist*

check the link below

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/product-components/2011-use-seatpost-shim-1138.308.0.html

I sent an equiry to CC couple of months back before I acquired the C40 and C50. 
the shipping cost to Tokyo, Japan is a killer, it's approx USD 50.00.

If you're in the US, should be way cheaper.

stock is still available. 

cheers!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Maverick said:


> check the link below
> 
> http://www.competitivecyclist.com/product-components/2011-use-seatpost-shim-1138.308.0.html
> 
> ...


Thanks Mav and Salsa. 

CC is probably where I got my shim in the first place, but I couldn't remember for the life of me. I thought mine was plastic though. Should I be concerned with galvanic corrosion if I use the AL shim against the carbon seatpost and seattube?


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

no issue on the aluminium shim.

note that my C40 comes with the shim included. i kept the shim and sold the frameset/fork only.

cheers!


----------

